# Bolt Network connection



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I am about to buy a Bolt. One tv, no Minis. Unfortunately I don't have Ethernet in the room where Bolt will be, so I have to use wifi.

Is there wireless built in Bolt, or do I have to buy the adapter?


----------



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

built in


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

cwicomputers said:


> built in


Thanks. I thought so, but an article on TiVo website said something like "all TiVo s require a wireless adapter..." It must have been old article.

Does it work well?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Thanks. I thought so, but an article on TiVo website said something like "all TiVo s require a wireless adapter..." It must have been old article.
> 
> Does it work well?


Sometimes. Factors such as the distance to your router, speed & strength of your router, environment all matter. Harsh test is if you have a Mini slaved to it. Streaming us usually ok. Guide data is easiest.

You won't know until you try it. Put a laptop where the Bolt will be located and see how it performs.

If you look inside the Bolt's help information there is a lot of information about wireless. TiVo has never removed it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> I am about to buy a Bolt. One tv, no Minis. Unfortunately I don't have Ethernet in the room where Bolt will be, so I have to use wifi. Is there wireless built in Bolt, or do I have to buy the adapter?


OTA or cable? If cable which cable system?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> OTA or cable? If cable which cable system?


Verizon Fios. No OTA


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> Verizon Fios. No OTA


 Are you replacing a fios Dvr? Do you have their modem? If so, just connect to the RF and choose moca for network and your TiVo will connect to the Internet. And to your LAN.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Are you replacing a fios Dvr? Do you have their modem? If so, just connect to the RF and choose moca for network and your TiVo will connect to the Internet. And to your LAN.


I don't have Verizon Fios yet. Install is scheduled for the following Saturday.

Only one tv. Ordered cable card and the Fios HD DVR just because they would not allow me to order just the cable card (I know. It is stupid). Once the install is done and Bold is functional with the CC, I will return the Fios HD DVR.

The FIOS router is going to be located in the main level of the townhouse.

The TV is going to be placed in the basement.

There one coax run to the main level (the router / modem) and another coax cable run to the basement (for the TV, where Bold will be located).

Both coax cables will come from the back of the house where the ONT will be located (it actually is there already, from previous owner).

I am not familiar with Fios and MoCA, so not sure how it is going to work and be activated.

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sounds like it will be fine. The fios router creates a moca network by default and acts as a moca bridge to the rest of your LAN and to the Internet. 

You have to connect the TiVo to the RF to get tv. During guided setup of the TiVo, select moca and it should connect just fine. No need for internet cable or witless.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Sounds like it will be fine. The fios router creates a moca network by default and acts as a moca bridge to the rest of your LAN and to the Internet.
> 
> You have to connect the TiVo to the RF to get tv. During guided setup of the TiVo, select moca and it should connect just fine. No need for internet cable or witless.


This sounds very good and easy to do. It is great I can have wired connection to Bolt.

RF means coaxial, right?


----------



## Althalus (Mar 29, 2016)

thyname said:


> This sounds very good and easy to do. It is great I can have wired connection to Bolt.
> 
> RF means coaxial, right?


Yes, RF is coax.

And with fios you do just plug in it in and select moca, that easy. You need to plug it into the coax anyway to get the cable signal


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Althalus said:


> Yes, RF is coax. And with fios you do just plug in it in and select moca, that easy. You need to plug it into the coax anyway to get the cable signal


Exactly.

Thanks for chiming in.


----------

